# Hello



## fryersTT225 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hello,

im new to the forum and hopefully will meet some great TT owners

i have an 03plate silver roadster 225


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, have a look in the events section, there is a big meeting of TT'ers coming soon


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

welcome hope you enjoy driving the car.


----------



## fryersTT225 (Jul 5, 2009)

yes im loving it thanks
Im thinking of re-mapping some time in the future


----------

